# CW Fall 2009 Line Up



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Hopefully I'm not stepping on toes, but I figured I'd throw this one out there too.

CW Fall Lineup looks like this as of may 14th… shows with * are new

Sunday
F.A.T. City*, I.M. Valentine Investigations*, Book of Murphy*, Surviving Suburbia* (this is all outsourced material)

Monday
Gossip Girl, One Tree Hill

Tuesday
90210*, Surviving the Rich*

Wednesday
America's Next Top Model, Stylista*

Thursday
Smallville, Supernatural

Friday
Everybody Hates Chris, The Game, Top Model Repeats

Note - All third hour slots, as well as Saturday, filled by local programming


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

How much longer will the CW be around? Since the WB UPN merger.. programming and viewers have not improved much. I do still watch Smallville, but next season will most likely be the last.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Agreed. Smallville and Supernatural are the only one's I care much about. The rest is really fairly horrible  And even the "CW" aspects of smallville/supernatural are the downsides to the shows.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I see on Futon Critic that Reaper is coming back, but doesn't look to be any room in the schedule in Post #1 for it!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I see on Futon Critic that Reaper is coming back, but doesn't look to be any room in the schedule in Post #1 for it!


Reaper was given a 13 episode order for a return at midseason...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Reaper was given a 13 episode order for a return at midseason...


Cool - thanks!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

_Smallville_ and _Supernatural_ were better off on the WB. That damn Dawn lady from UPN has just mucked things up.

Reaper's been OK, but a little room for improvement. Let's see how those next 13 episodes turn out.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The thing that keeps CW around, is that its better than nothing, which is what the stations' other options are.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow, not one show that interests me.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Wow, not one show that interests me.


Same here. The only thing I watch on CW is the few Maryland Terps basketball games during the season.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't remember the last time we watched a show on the CW. Or have we ever?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Smallville, Reaper, Supernatural. And I think there's only one year left of Smallville ... unless the overhaul next season REALLY gives it new life, that is.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Only show I watch on the CW is Reaper. Otherwise nothing of interest in my household.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Hopefully I will get one more hour out of the CW..... c'mon Moonlight!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

IMO, Everybody Hates Chris is a very funny and underrated show.


----------

